# Tornado incoming? Better mow the lawn!



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

This fool was mowing his lawn while a tornado was coming down the road in Alberta. He was "keeping an eye on it".
https://youtu.be/BKjcjti6DkM

Pretty neat footage of the time lapse of the twister. 
https://youtu.be/A6D89WVEuKo


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Nope, that's J_nick getting his mow on.

http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=4&start=80

That lawn meme thread absolutely kills me.


----------

